
The Making of Cells: A Case Study in Dumb Luck - shoover
http://smuglispweeny.blogspot.com/2017/06/the-making-of-cells-case-study-in-dumb.html?m=1
======
trishume
This looks similar to Jane Street's Incremental library for OCaml. It has the
same structure of a nice library for doing incremental computation of outputs
triggered by changes to the inputs by composing computations.

[https://blogs.janestreet.com/introducing-
incremental/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/introducing-incremental/)

------
Hydraulix989
Was expecting an article an abiogenesis

~~~
CurtMonash
Same here.

